# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Do you have "demonic" nightmares?

## ooflendoodle

So pretty much all of my life my nightmares have been with demons in them (I think it's because I'm Christian and my subconscious interprets ultimate evil as demons or the devil), but almost all the time I hear about nightmares it's coming into school without pants on or failing a test etc. What are your nightmares? I guess I'm just kind of wondering if it's more common to have supernatural nightmares if your religious.

----------


## Maria92

My "nightmares" are things like getting a bad grade on a test. :/ I think having demonic nightmares would be badass. And yes, I'm atheist.

----------


## Samael

Oh, I have _a lot_ of dreams involving the devil. At least one per week. Oddly enough, none of them are nightmares.  ::evil:: 

Genuine nightmares, for me, are rare. They're also the very reason I practice dream recall and control. As long as I'm writing in my dream journal every night, I usually won't have them. When I do, they tend to involve fantastic elements such as reincarnation, gods, and creatures from Neil Gaiman's children's novels.

I'll also mention that I define a nightmare as something that I can't react to. If I can escape or fight back, it's a normal dream, not a nightmare.

----------


## ooflendoodle

Yeah my "demonic nightmares" used to scare the crap out of me but I have them for so long now I don't really care that much anymore. BTW if anyone wants different options for the polls just say so.

----------

